# Auskunftnr. von dtms und Talkline Problem



## ichclaudia (18 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin Neu hier und habe mich schon ein wenig in den Foren umgeschaut.
Ich erzähl Euch mal meine Geschichte.
Ich habe erst seit Sept. 2003 einen Festnetz Anschluß da ich in meine erste Wohnung gezogen bin und hatte von Anfang an immer ein wenig Ärger mit meinen Abrechnungen. Im März 2004 bin ich in einen anderen Ort gezogen. Mit neuer Nummer und Vorwahl...
Meine durchnschnittlichen Rechnungen belaufen sich auf ca. 50€!
0190/0900/0137 Nr wurden alle gesperrt. 
Im September und Oktober 2004 eine Überraschung. 
Mir wurden Auskunftsnummern berechnet. Ganz sicher wurden diese nicht gewählt
Talkline hat mir diese Nummern aufgelistet
11891 / 11896 / 11876  sept.13,43 € okt. 36,44 € = 49,87  € 
dtms AG
11839          sept. 2,58 €  okt. 7,76 €  = 10,34 € traurigerweise habe ich für Sept. bezahlt, da mir die Summer auf meiner Rechnung nicht aufgefallen ist (Uralubstress)
Nachdem ich dieses Bemerkt habe, habe ich mir Telefonisch an die Telekom, TL und dtms gewandt. 
Einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich bei TL und dtms angefordert und diesen habe ich auch bekommen. Jedoch ist dieser genau das Gleiche wie auf meinen EVN der Telekom.
Eine Inhaberidentifikation wem die Nummer gehört habe ich noch nicht bekommen. TL behauptet ich müsse eine 0180er Nr wählen, die diese mir mitgeteilt haben und dort würd ich es herausfinden, da diese dafür nicht zuständig wären und die es auch nicht wissen wer diese Leitung gemietet hat. Komisch! Ich wies die Mitarbeiterin darauf hin, dass sie das doch wissen muss - immerhin schicken die mir in Zukunft Mahnungen und wollen das Geldeintreiben. Darauf bekam ich keine Antwort. Aber jeder sagt auch immer etwas anderes.Ist an dieser Aussage etwas dran? Immer hin ist es mein Recht zu wissen wem der Anschluß gehört oder etwa nicht?
Die Beweislast liegt bei denen dann müssen sie mir auch sagen, was das für ein Service ist, wem ihn gehört.... oder irre ich mich da?
Da ich überhaupt gar keine Konflikt erfahrungen in solchen sachen habe und eine Rechtschutz habe ich auch nicht hoffe ich auf Eure mitthilfe und Erfahrungen. Glaubt ihr die werden mich nur einschüchtern oder wird die Sache vielleicht vor Gericht kommen?
Ich habe nicht so viel Geld und Angst, dass ich mich verschulde - dadurch bin ich total unsicher. 
Ich kann nur schwören, das mein Mann und ich diese Nr nicht gewählt haben. Wir waren beide zu Hause zur besagten Uhrzeit oder beide abwesend. Nur wo wir waren, das können wir nicht nachweisen.
Soll ich Strafanzeige stellen (aber weswegen)?Betrug?Ich weiß das die Auskunftsnummer von TL 1,2,3Multimedia und Q1 sind und die von dtms ist Treanlease der liegt in Dublin 
Bitte helft mir, da ich nicht weiß was ich tun soll. 
Bis jetzt ist noch keine Mahnung gekommen, nur Standartbrief!
Wie kann ich nachvollziehen, ob ein Vertag zu stande gekommen ist mit dieser Firma? Dieses Prüfprotokoll, muss mir das die Telekom schicken oder der unseriöse Anbieter?

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Tips

Gruß claudia


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Auskunftnr. von dtms und Talkline Abzocke*



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> TL behauptet ich müsse eine 0180er Nr wählen, die diese mir mitgeteilt haben und dort würd ich es herausfinden, da diese dafür nicht zuständig wären und die es auch nicht wissen wer diese Leitung gemietet hat....Ist an dieser Aussage etwas dran?


Ja, das ist eine Servisnummer zu einem Automaten. Dort tippst Du blos die Nummerein und erhältst dafür als Antwort den entsprechenden Nummerninhaber. Die Hotlinemitarbeiter geben keine Auskunft, sonst bräuchte man das System ja nicht zu installieren.



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur schwören, das mein Mann und ich...


Huiiii, jetzt wirds problematisch. Nun seid Ihr schon zwei, die für die Verbindungsanwahlen in Frage kommen. Hinzu kommt aber auch noch möglicher Weise ein unbekannter Dritter, nämlich einer, der unter gewissen Umständen Eure Telefonanlage gehackt hat. Doch um das heraus zu finden, ist nahezu unmöglich, zumal dazu das Hacking noch anliegen müsste. Dann könnte nämlich die T-Com mit Meßmethoden diesen Unbekannten Störer aufindig machen.



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich Strafanzeige stellen (aber weswegen)?Betrug?


Straftatenbestimmung ist nicht das Problem des Anzeigenerstatters sondern das der sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwaltschaft. Blos, ob Dir die Behörden weiter helfen können, scheint mir doch recht zweifelhaft.



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß das die Auskunftsnummer von TL 1,2,3Multimedia und Q1 sind und die von dtms ist Treanlease der liegt in Dublin
> Bis jetzt ist noch keine Mahnung gekommen, nur Standartbrief!
> Wie kann ich nachvollziehen, ob ein Vertag zu stande gekommen ist mit dieser Firma? Dieses Prüfprotokoll, muss mir das die Telekom schicken oder der unseriöse Anbieter?


Prüfprotokoll kommt von der T-Com. Doch bei diesen verschiedenen Anbeitern ist die Richtung Deiner Interventionen verkehrt - Wahrscheinlich wurden die Nummern tatsächlich von Deinem Anschluss angewählt, die Frage ist blos, von wem bzw. wodurch?



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte helft mir, da ich nicht weiß was ich tun soll.


Versuch´s doch mal mit der Störungsstelle der T-Com (08003302000), schildere dort den Fall und lass die Anlage in Eurem Haus bzw. der Umgebung auf Manipulationen hin prüfen. Ergibt sich dabei was, zeigt die T-Com selbst bei den Behörden an. Wenn Du z. B. eine Anzeige erstatten würdest, dann würden die Behörden auch nur wieder die T-Com beauftragen, die Leitungen zu prüfen - blos viel später, als wenn Du den Service jetzt, unter Angabe der unstimmigen Rechnung beauftragst.


----------



## wibu (19 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Auskunftnr. von dtms und Talkline Abzocke*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Prüfprotokoll kommt von der T-Com. Doch bei diesen verschiedenen Anbeitern ist die Richtung Deiner Interventionen verkehrt - Wahrscheinlich wurden die Nummern tatsächlich von Deinem Anschluss angewählt, die Frage ist blos, von wem bzw. wodurch?


Ne, die Prüfprotokolle beantragst du bei denen, die dein Geld wollen. Woher die die nehmen, kann dir egal sein. Ich vermute, dass die dann die Telekom damit beauftragen müssen.
Der Fall gleicht meinem. Die beantragten Prüfprotokolle (von TL, dtms, Ventelo, klicktel, 01019 und Telekom) habe ich nie bekommen und die eben auch nicht mein Geld.

@ichclaudia
Prüf mal die EVN aller Anbieter. Vielleicht überschneiden sich die Verbindungen oder es liegen so kurze Zeiträume dazwischen, dass das unmöglich funktionieren kann. Hast du mehrere hintereinander liegende Verbindungen von nur wenigen Sekunden?. Wenn dem so ist, vermute ich einen Abrechnungsfehler bei der Telekom.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Auskunftnr. von dtms und Talkline Abzocke*



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute, dass die dann die Telekom damit beauftragen müssen.


Na das schrieb ich doch!? 


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Prüfprotokoll kommt von der T-Com.


----------



## wibu (19 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Auskunftnr. von dtms und Talkline Abzocke*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> wibu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte dich so verstanden, dass der Geschädigte das Prüfprotokoll immer direkt bei der TK anfordert, unabhängig davon, wer sein Geld will. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## ichclaudia (19 Oktober 2004)

Habe heute noch einmal mit TL telefoniert um nachzufragen, was mein Prüfprotokoll macht. TL behauptet, dass das nur die Telekom macht, jedoch hat TL ein eignenes Abrechnungssystem und da mit hat die Telekom nichts zu tun. TL wollte mir weiß machen, das die beauftragte technische Prüfung die EVN wäre (lächerlich) - die Angestellte beharrte auf Ihre Aussage. Nach ein wenig Druck sagte sie ich solle es noch einmal schriftlich beantragen. Naja wie oft denn noch?! 

Ich habe die Rechnung noch einmal untersucht und bei einem Gespräch habe ich angeblich mit TL und dtms gleichzeitig telefoniert (dtms jedoch nur 11sek). Aber ich erhalte immer eine Abrechnung über die Warteschleife der Telekom diese steht nicht auf der Rechnung.

Zum Teil, waren wir wo diese Gespräche geführt wurden zu Hause und mal nicht. Mein Mann war Arbeiten und ich in der Schule. Nützt mir leider überhaupt nichts.

Was würdet ihr machen zahlen oder warten und aufs Ganze gehen?
Gruß ichclaudia

Ich werde dtms und TL noch einmal eine Mail zur technischen Prüfung schicken. Wenn diese Prüfbestätigung nicht kommt, dann habe ich gute Chanchen dass die mein Geld nicht bekommen oder?


----------



## Qoppa (19 Oktober 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn diese Prüfbestätigung nicht kommt, dann habe ich gute Chanchen dass die mein Geld nicht bekommen oder?


Wenn der Richter was vom Telekommunikationsrecht versteht: allerdings!

Lies mal AG Neuß:   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6443


----------



## wibu (19 Oktober 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute noch einmal mit TL telefoniert um nachzufragen, was mein Prüfprotokoll macht.


 Mit denen machst du besser alles schriftlich bzw. per Fax.


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> TL behauptet, dass das nur die Telekom macht, jedoch hat TL ein eignenes Abrechnungssystem und da mit hat die Telekom nichts zu tun.


Das mit der TK stimmt wohl, die müsste dann aber von TL beauftragt werden. Mehrere Gerichte haben geurteilt, dass das Abrechnungssystem von TL die Richtigkeit der Verbindungen nicht beweist. Aber das ist deren Problem und du musst die sicherlich nicht darauf hinweisen. 





			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> TL wollte mir weiß machen, das die beauftragte technische Prüfung die EVN wäre (lächerlich) - die Angestellte beharrte auf Ihre Aussage. Nach ein wenig Druck sagte sie ich solle es noch einmal schriftlich beantragen. Naja wie oft denn noch?!.


Mach das doch. Per Fax kostet das doch nicht viel. Steht denn auf dem EVN Einzelverbindungs]*nachweis* oder Einzelverbindungs*übersicht*? Weil, auch zu dem Begriff Einzelverbindungsübersicht gibt es verbraucherfreundliche Urteile.


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Rechnung noch einmal untersucht und bei einem Gespräch habe ich angeblich mit TL und dtms gleichzeitig telefoniert (dtms jedoch nur 11sek).


Hast du einen ISDN- oder Analoganschluss? Analog ist das überhaupt nicht möglich und du bist auf der sicheren Seite. 


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Teil, waren wir wo diese Gespräche geführt wurden zu Hause und mal nicht. Mein Mann war Arbeiten und ich in der Schule. Nützt mir leider überhaupt nichts.


Wenn du das nur einmal nachweisen kannst und auch sonst zu dem Zeitpunkt keiner an das Telefon konnte, kippst du damit den kompletten EVN.


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet ihr machen zahlen oder warten und aufs Ganze gehen?


Wenn das so ist, wie du sagst, würde ich auf keinen Fall zahlen. Bestehe weiterhin auf Zusendung des Prüfprotokolls. 

TL wird dir nach einiger Zeit seine Inkassoknechte auf den Hals hetzen, die die Forderung durch weitere Gebühren, Inkassokosten usw. in ungeahnte Höhen treiben. Lass dich davon nicht einschüchtern.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Drüben im Forum Recht und Gesetz gibts einige Urteile zu den 118-Auskunftsnummern, hattest Du die schon gesehen ?


----------



## wibu (19 Oktober 2004)

LG Trier schrieb:



> Letztlich habe die Klägerin nicht konkret dargelegt, ob sie die vorgeschriebene technische Prüfung im hier streitgegenständlichen Einzelfall tatsächlich durchgeführt und dokumentiert hat. Zudem habe sie eine Dokumentation nicht vorgelegt, so dass die Kammer auch nicht überprüfen könne, ob die technische Überprüfung Mängel ergeben hat oder nicht.


http://www.rws-verlag.de/presse-2004/04lgtrier01.html

Gruß wibu


----------



## ichclaudia (19 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe einen ISDN Anschluß - wenn ich 2 Gespräche gleichzeitig führe und einer in der Warteschleife sitz, dann habe ich einen Vermerk auf der Rechnung das ich dafür das ich die Warteschleife benutzt habe und muss da einen cent Betrag bezahlen. Dies ist nicht der Fall in der September Rechnung.
Nachweisen dass ich nicht zu Hause war kann ich nicht direkt.
z.B. am 01.09 habe ich Morgen um kurz vor 11 das letzte mal Telefoniert und das nächste mal am 02.09. um 15h. TL behauptet das eine Nr gegen 19h angerufen wurde. Was nicht sein kann, wir haben bei meinen Eltern geschlafen. Ein Beweis haben wir nicht und die Aussage meiner Eltern denk ich mal werden die Ignorrieren.

Ich habe da einen Satz endeckt, den würd ich gern in meinen nächsten Brief übernehmen, jedoch versteh ich ihn nicht so ganz. Vielleicht erklärt ihn mir jemand:

Wenn die berechneten Tarife offensichtlich nirgends veröffentlicht wurden, kann eine Einbeziehung in den Vertrag - sofern die Anwahl gem § 16TKV erwiesen wäre - nur durch eine Mitteilung des Dienstanbieters als Boten oder Erfüllungshilfen erfolgen. Hier verbleibt es bei den allgemeinen Beweisregeln, dass die Zendentin der Höhe der angeblich vereinbarteten Vergütung beweisen muss.

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand diesen Abschnitt auf deutsch übersetzt

Danke Euch für Eure Tips und Müh. Ich werd nun nach Hause fahren und Morgen bin ich wieder da.

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Den o. g. Satz werde ich jetzt nicht interprätiern, da geht es wohl um die wirksame Einbeziehung der AGB oder so.
Wie ich Deine Angaben hier so lese, schießt Du Dich krampfhaft auf die angeblich fehlerhafte Rechungsstellung ein. Meinem Erachten nach ist das nicht der Ansatzpunkt für die Klärung des Problems. Ich würde eher nach dem unbekannten Nutzer des Telefonanschlusses suchen oder besser suchen lassen (T-Com oder Kripo).
Die Ferndiagnose hier wird Dir womöglich nicht viel helfen bzw. in der Sackgasse enden - bediene Dich den Spezialisten bei Dir vor Ort!


----------



## wibu (20 Oktober 2004)

@ Reducal
Die TK interessiert es nicht, wenn du Zoff mit TL hat. Die werden deshalb nicht einen Finger rühren. Aus welchem Grund willst du die Kripo einschalten? Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn der hinreichende Verdacht einer Straftat besteht. Eine nicht nachvollziehbare Rechnung begründet das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Vergleichs mal mit einem Handwerker, der dir versehentlich die Reparaturen im Nachbarhaus in Rechnung stellt. 

Du hast bei Festnetztelefonie gar keine andere Chance, als beim Netzbetreiber auf Vorlage sämtlicher Unterlagen zu bestehen, weil du selbst nicht in der Lage bist, irgend etwas nachzuweisen. Wenn sich dann durch die technische Überprüfung herausstellt, dass tatsächlich ein Abrechnungsfehler vorliegt oder sich jemand in das Netz eingehackt hat, bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Dann müsste der Netzbetreiber tätig werden und die Rechnung ändern bzw. zurücknehmen. Beim Verdacht auf Vorliegen einer Straftat kann der Netzbetreiber dann selbst die Kripo einschalten (du natürlich auch).
Wenn sich der Netzbetreiber aber von vorneherein weigert, sämtliche Nachweise vorzulegen, ist das sein Problem und er wird bei der Durchsetzung seiner Forderung vor Gericht Probleme bekommen. 

@ichclaudia
Den Satz werde ich ebenfalls nicht interpretieren, weil ich ihn nicht verstehe. Kannst du eigentlich ausschließen, dass es sich um einen Dialer handelt?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reducal, aus welchem Grund willst du die Kripo einschalten? Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn der hinreichende Verdacht einer Straftat besteht.


Die Frage beantwortest Du ja schon selbst:


			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> ....oder sich jemand in das Netz eingehackt hat...


Das ist ein hinreichender Tatverdacht, denn...





			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Verdacht auf Vorliegen einer Straftat kann der Netzbetreiber dann selbst die Kripo einschalten (du natürlich auch).


...da ist es schon zu spät, die Strafverfolgung und die Aufklärung dürfte dann bereits vereitelt sein. Und Du schreibst ja selbst, dass _"ichclaudia"_ die Kripo einschalten könne - warum nicht, wenn die Tat noch anhält anstatt abzuwarten, bis der Täter seine Technik wieder deinstalliert hat? Auf frischer Tat erwischt ist das beste Beweismittel, beim hinterher ermitteln hat man blos Indizien zur Verfügung.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass _"ichclaudia"_ keine Rechtsschutzversicherung, keinen guten Anwalt an der Hand und auch sonst keine Erfahrung mit einem zivilen Rechtsstreit hat, dann wird einem schon ganz schön bange, angesichts des bevorstehenden Prozedere.


----------



## wibu (20 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> wibu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du rechnest also gleich mir dem schlimmsten, nur weil mal eine Rechnung nicht stimmt?


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein hinreichender Tatverdacht, denn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich der Kripo erzähle, dass ich Anzeige gegen unbekannt stellen möchte, weil meine Telefonrechnung nicht stimmt und ich einen Hacker vermute, werden die mir wahrscheinlich erzählen, ich solle doch erst mal beim Netzbetreiber die Rechnung überprüfen lassen und gegebenenfalls später noch einmal vorbeikommen.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ist es schon zu spät, die Strafverfolgung und die Aufklärung dürfte dann bereits vereitelt sein. Und Du schreibst ja selbst, dass _"ichclaudia"_ die Kripo einschalten könne - warum nicht, wenn die Tat noch anhält anstatt abzuwarten, bis der Täter seine Technik wieder deinstalliert hat? Auf frischer Tat erwischt ist das beste Beweismittel, beim hinterher ermitteln hat man blos Indizien zur Verfügung..



Warum setzt du ständig eine Straftat voraus? Die Möglichkeit der Falschabrechnung ist wesentlich höher. Außerdem kannst du die technische Dokumentation ruhigen Gewissens als Beweis bezeichnen, auch wenn der Täter die Technik bis dahin wieder deinstalliert hat.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass _"ichclaudia"_ keine Rechtsschutzversicherung, keinen guten Anwalt an der Hand und auch sonst keine Erfahrung mit einem zivilen Rechtsstreit hat, dann wird einem schon ganz schön bange, angesichts des bevorstehenden Prozedere.



Der Fall von _ichclaudia_ ist nahezu identisch mit meinen von Nov/Dez. 2002. Fünf Netzbetreiber (01019, dtms, Ventelo, klicktel, Deutsche Telekom) haben aufgegeben, nur TL ist noch lästig. Rechtschutz, Anwalt und Erfahrung habe ich auch nicht. Aber ich hatte seit dem genügend Zeit, mich mich einzulesen (u.a. dank des Forums hier) und die derzeitige Rechtsprechung zu verfolgen. Und die Rechtsprechnung ist zur Zeit, was die Nachweispflicht des Betreibers angeht, eindeutig verbraucherfreundlich.

Gruß wibu


----------



## ichclaudia (20 Oktober 2004)

Wibu schrieb
Du hast bei Festnetztelefonie gar keine andere Chance, als beim Netzbetreiber auf Vorlage sämtlicher Unterlagen zu bestehen, weil du selbst nicht in der Lage bist, irgend etwas nachzuweisen

Talkline verwies mich an die NR.0180-3234377 damit ich selbst herausfinden kann wer der Betreiber ist. Ich find das unmöglich und ich mach das nicht. Warum soll ich mich kümmern wer der Anbieter ist - ich finde TL sollte es mir mitteilen. 
Muss ich denn da anrufen?

'Wibu schrieb
Wenn sich dann durch die technische Überprüfung herausstellt, dass tatsächlich ein Abrechnungsfehler vorliegt oder sich jemand in das Netz eingehackt hat, bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Ich habe kein internet zu Hause. Ich komme immer zu meiner Mutter um ins Netz zu kommen.


Reductal schrieb
Wie ich Deine Angaben hier so lese, schießt Du Dich krampfhaft auf die angeblich fehlerhafte Rechungsstellung ein.Ja ich verrampfe mich auf die Fehlerhafte Rechnung, da diese nun mal nicht rechtens ist und ich ziemlich muffe habe auf die Konzequenzen. Aber ich werde es versuchen durchzuziehen.

@Wibu eine Frage an Dich, TL ist bis heute noch aktiv bei Dir.
Mit welchen Betrag hast du angefangen und wie hoch ist dieser jetzt?
Verjahrt das die Sache nicht irgendwann? Nach ein oder zwei Jahren?

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## wibu (20 Oktober 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Talkline verwies mich an die NR.0180-3234377 damit ich selbst herausfinden kann wer der Betreiber ist. Ich find das unmöglich und ich mach das nicht. Warum soll ich mich kümmern wer der Anbieter ist - ich finde TL sollte es mir mitteilen. Muss ich denn da anrufen?


Nö, musst du nicht. TL muss es dir mitteilen. Frage schriftlich bei TL nach.



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein internet zu Hause. Ich komme immer zu meiner Mutter um ins Netz zu kommen.


Dann haben wir nur die Möglichkeiten der Falschabrechnung und des Hackers. Ein Dialer scheidet also aus. Ist genau wie bei mir



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> @Wibu eine Frage an Dich, TL ist bis heute noch aktiv bei Dir.
> Mit welchen Betrag hast du angefangen und wie hoch ist dieser jetzt?
> Verjahrt das die Sache nicht irgendwann? Nach ein oder zwei Jahren?


Ich habe meine Unterlagen im Moment nicht zur Hand. Angefangen habe ich mit etwa 200,--€ und jetzt bin ich jenseits der 300,--€. Genaue Zahlen folgen morgen per PN.
Verjährung: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html
plus meines Wissens dem Rest des laufenden Jahres.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2004)

@ ichclaudia,

mir scheint, Du hast nicht verstanden, worauf meine Hinweise abgezielt waren - nun denn, dann kann ich Dir mit meinen Ideen nicht mehr weiter helfen.


----------



## wibu (20 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ ichclaudia,
> mir scheint, Du hast nicht verstanden, worauf meine Hinweise abgezielt waren


@Reducal
ich aber auch nicht. Werde mal deutlicher. 

@ichclaudia
Was Reducal meinen könnte, ist eine Manipulation am Hausanschlusskasten. Hm, wäre möglich. Schau mal nach, ob du da irgend etwas erkennst. Wenn ja, Telekom, Talkline und Kripo informieren. Oder hat jemand einen Nachschlüssel für deine Wohnung und sich auf deine Kosten "vergnügt"?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Was Reducal meinen könnte, ist eine Manipulation am Hausanschlusskasten. Hm, wäre möglich. Schau mal nach, ob du da irgend etwas erkennst. Wenn ja, Telekom, Talkline und Kripo informieren. Oder hat jemand einen Nachschlüssel für deine Wohnung und sich auf deine Kosten "vergnügt"?


Genau - in den nur seltensten Fällen liegt tatsächlich ein Rechungsfehler vor, meistens ist das Problem "hausgemacht" (von wem auch immer)!

Blos, der Tip mit dem Hausanschlusskasten ist doch nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Soll die Gutse doch die jenigen das Problem analysieren lassen, die dafür bezahlt werden - ich glaube kaum, dass "ichclaudia" weiss, was Du mit einem Hausanschlusskasten meinst und wie sie daran Manipulation erkennen kann. Manipulation (wenn überhaupt hier) ist dann höchsten drin und da wird sie sich doch hoffentlich nicht ran wagen.

Was haltet Ihr zwei Hübschen eigentlich von der Überlegung, dass "ichclaudia" ein Schnurlostelefon mit Basisstation und Handapparten hat, bei der sich ein Unberechtigter mal eben eine weitere Nebenstelle einrichtete und nun im Umkreis von 300 m auf Kosten der Claudia telefoniert?

Tut mir leid, aber das Gewurschtl geht mir ein bischen auf´n Keks. Freilich sollte man jede Möglichkeit abwägen - der Tip mit dem Schlüssel zur Wohnung, von Dir wibu, war übrigens echt gut - doch nur der Bequemlichkeit wegen lediglich das Rechungswesen der Telcos, ohne Beweise und ohne Anhung, in Zweifel zu ziehen, halte ich für bedenklich. Letztendlich wird die Sache mit harten Bandagen ausgefochten (Mahnung, Inkasso, Gericht), dazu kommt die selbstandrehende Kostenschraube. Was Claudia davon hält, hat sie schon geschrieben und mir scheint, sie ist kein Hobbyjurist:





			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> ....und ich ziemlich muffe habe auf die Konzequenzen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Genau - in den nur seltensten Fällen liegt tatsächlich ein Rechungsfehler vor, meistens ist das Problem "hausgemacht" (von wem auch immer)!


Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass jede fünfte Telefonrechnung falsch wäre. Gut, kommt mir auch ein bisschen viel vor, aber ich hatte seit Januar 03 immerhin schon deren zwei.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Blos, der Tip mit dem Hausanschlusskasten ist doch nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Soll die Gutse doch die jenigen das Problem analysieren lassen, die dafür bezahlt werden - ich glaube kaum, dass "ichclaudia" weiss, was Du mit einem Hausanschlusskasten meinst und wie sie daran Manipulation erkennen kann. Manipulation (wenn überhaupt hier) ist dann höchsten drin und da wird sie sich doch hoffentlich nicht ran wagen.


Die technische Überprüfung löst dieses Problem. Es sollen aber auch schon Kabel aus dem Hausanschlusskasten rausgeschaut haben....



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr zwei Hübschen eigentlich von der Überlegung, dass "ichclaudia" ein Schnurlostelefon mit Basisstation und Handapparten hat, bei der sich ein Unberechtigter mal eben eine weitere Nebenstelle einrichtete und nun im Umkreis von 300 m auf Kosten der Claudia telefoniert?.


Geht das heutzutage immer noch von draußen???? Ich meine, bei neueren Telefonen muss das von der Basisstation eingerichtet werden. Gut, das lässt sich nachprüfen.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber das Gewurschtl geht mir ein bischen auf´n Keks.


Für Gewurschtel halte ich das nicht. Als das damals bei mir anfing, war ich völlig ahnungslos und für jeden Hinweis dankbar.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> nur der Bequemlichkeit wegen lediglich das Rechungswesen der Telcos, ohne Beweise und ohne Anhung, in Zweifel zu ziehen, halte ich für bedenklich.


Sehe ich auch so. Die Betreiber haben aber gemäß TKV diese Nachweise zu erbringen. Dort steht nicht, dass der Kunde vorher selbst Nachforschungen anzustellen hat. Dann müssen eben seitens der Betreiber die Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden, die Nachweise erbringen zu können. Ansonsten ist das Scheitern der Betreiber vor Gericht fast schon vorprogrammiert. Aber "ichclaudia" wird sich schon ihre Gedanken gemacht haben.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich wird die Sache mit harten Bandagen ausgefochten (Mahnung, Inkasso, Gericht), dazu kommt die selbstandrehende Kostenschraube.


Mahnung ja, Inkasso auch, Gericht vielleicht. Die Kostenschraube soll lediglich Druck erzeugen und ist vor Gericht oft nicht haltbar. 

@ichclaudia
Wenn du alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausschließen kannst und dir sicher bist, dass nur eine falsche Abrechnung oder ein Hacker in Frage kommen, gibt dir die TKV genügend Möglichkeiten, Nachweise einzufordern. Das wissen auch die Betreiber. Auf Zusendung dieser Nachweisen solltest du bestehen und auch dann nicht nachgeben, wenn durch Inkasso und Anwalt Druck auf dich ausgeübt wird, obwohl die Schreiben dieser Inkassoknechte schon bedrohlich wirken.

 Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (20 Oktober 2004)

Der letzte Beitrag war von mir.

Gruß wibu


----------



## ichclaudia (20 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mir auch schon ein paar gedanken gemacht, ob vielleicht mein Hund/Milben oder eine Fliege mit der Auskunft telefoniert hat oder ein Einbrecher (eher unwahrscheinlich - aber ein wenig Spaß muss sein)    

Einen Schlüssel hat niemand für meine Wohnung, da ich ein Ausländisches Schloß eingebaut habe und man den Schlüssel in Deutschland nicht überall nachmachen lassen kann und wenn dann wird sehr teuer.  Aber egal. Ich habe nun folgendes noch einmal an dtms und TL verfasst.


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Da Ihr Unternehmen nicht auf mein Schreiben vom 07.10.2004 eingegangen ist sondern mir nur mit einem Standartbrief geantwortet hat ohne auf meine Fragen einzugehen - melde ich mich erneut ebi Ihnen - da sie meinen Anforderungen im letzten Brief nicht nachgekommen sind.

Ich habe in meinem letzten Schreiben einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß 16TKV bei Ihnen angefordert.
Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist bei mir eingetroffen und was ist mit der Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls? 
Ich bitte hiermit nochmals um Einsichtnahme der technischen Überprüfung gemäß § 16 TKV und mache Sie darauf aufmerksam, dass mir gem. § 16 TKV auch die Vorlage der Dokumentation der technischen Prüfung zusteht.
Es wird ausdrücklich gerügt, dass das technische Prüfprotokoll mir nicht zusammen mit dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis vorgelegt wurde.

Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist allenfalls geeignet nachzuweisen, dass eine Verbindung hergestellt worden ist.

Er sagt nichts dazu aus, wie es zu Verbindung kam. Es kann dahingestellt bleiben, ob er in der Vergangenheit ausreichend war, einen Vertragsschluss nachzuweisen. Jedenfalls konnte in der Vergangenheit eine Verbindung nicht hergestellt werden, ohne dass manuell Rufnummer gewählt wurden. Selbst bei automatischer Wahlwiederholung mussten die Rufnummern zuvor eingegeben werden. 
Diese Situation hat sich heute grundlegend gewandelt. Heute gibt es Programme, die eine Einwahl ohne Tätigwerden des Anschlussinhabers eine Einwahl vornehmen.

Es wird weiter bestritten, das weder Ich noch mein Mann - sofern die Verbindungen überhaupt von meinem Anschluß stattgefunden haben - getätigt wurden.
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht darauf berufen, dass ein Anscheinbeweis für die Richtigkeit der berechneten Tarife bestände, da diese ja nach eigenem Vortrag ohne weitere Prüfung mir durch Ihr Unternehmen mitgeteilt wurden.

MFG
was meint ihr kann ich es so wegschicken.
Ich habe versucht, so zu klingen als ob ich Ahnung hätte und hab mir da ein wenig was zusammen gebastelt.

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## ichclaudia (20 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe gerad die (mail) adressen  der Inhaber der Nummern herausgefunden. Einer liegt in Dublin (Hammer) die anderen bd. in Düsseldorf.
Was soll ich den Schreiben.  Müssen die mir Beweisen, dass ich deren Dienste angeblich in Anspruch genommen habe oder TL?
Es sind Q1, 123Multimedia geben die den angeblich genutzten Service an Talkline weiter oder wie verläuft dies?

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## sascha (20 Oktober 2004)

> was meint ihr kann ich es so wegschicken.



Sorry Claudia, allgemeine Tipps ja, aber keine individuelle Rechtberatung hier im Forum.


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> ...was meint ihr kann ich es so wegschicken.
> Ich habe versucht, so zu klingen als ob ich Ahnung hätte...



Würde nochmal Rechtschreibung/Grammatik drüber laufen lassen, damit es nicht nur so klingt sondern auch so aussieht, als ob ....


----------



## ichclaudia (22 Oktober 2004)

Nexnet hat mir die Verbindungsauflistung geschickt.

Jedoch steht in dem Schreiben nicht Einzelverbindungsnachweis dondern "Aufschlüsselung nach Verbindungsdaten für BKTO xxxxxxxx, zu rechnungxxxxxxxxx aus Verbindungen zu VNB dtms AG
Also ich erkenne es keinen Nachweis sondern nur eine Aufschlüsselung, oder irre ich mich da?

In dem Anschreiben der Firma steht nämlich 
"Sie haben bei unserer Kundenbetreuung eine bei Ihnen eingeforderte Rechnung für Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen reklamiert und beantragen zum Nachweis dieser Entgeldforderung die Ausschlüsselung nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten.

Wir haben nach Eingang Ihres schriftlichen Antrags die Rechnungspositionen überprüft, nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufgeschlüsselt und in anliegender Liste aufgefordert."

Also ich habe nicht die Ausschlüsselung sondern den Nachweis angefordert + die technische Überprüfung. 

Aufschlüsselung ist doch nicht gelich Nachweiß? Oder ? 
Wie versteht Ihr das? 
Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt.

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2004)

Schätze mal, Du hast da einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis erhalten, also die selbe Liste, die normalerweise schon an der T-Com-Rechnung anhängt.


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Nachweis angefordert + die technische Überprüfung.


Ich will jetzt nicht nochmal zurück blättern - aber welchen Nachweis hast Du für was gefordert und wer soll nun, Deinem Erachten nach, die technische Überprüfung für was erstellen? Die Frage ist zwar etwas spitz formuliert aber dem geneigten Leser sollte die Antwort einen Überblick über Deine bisher eingeleiteten Gegenmaßnahmen vermitteln. Womöglich kommen dann noch mehr Tips als nur die vom "wibu" oder mir.


----------



## ichclaudia (28 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Talkline hat sich bei mir gemeldet.
Ich hatte bei denen eine technische Überprüfung lt. § 16 TKV angeordert.
Als ich das Schreiben öffnete, legte TL mir ein Schreiben der technischen Überprüfung lt. § 5 TKV vor und zwei Zertifikate von Elmshorn und Bonn dazu. Jedoch wird dieses Abrechnungssystem nach jährlicher Abrechnungsgenauigkeit geprüft und nicht wie beim § 16TKV das ist eine Einzelffall überprüfung und diese sollte durchgeführt werden wenn ich Einwand erhebe.    Hab ich dieses Richtig verstanden?
TL behauptet, diese Prüfung, bekommen ich nur, wenn es gerichtlich zur Sache geht. Aber die technische Überprüfung steht mir doch zu, oder? 

Ich habe mich darüber hinaus auch mit den Anbietern der Nummern in Verbindung gesetzt (Q1 Deutschland AG, 1,2,3 Multimedia und einer aus Dublin). Die einzigen die Interesse zeigten um das Mißverständniss aufzuklären war 1,2,3 Multimedia. Ich bin sehr überrascht das Einsatz gezeigt wird. Mal schauen was dabei rum kommt.

Hat noch jemand jetzt gerade das gleiche Theater am laufen?


Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## wibu (28 Oktober 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bei denen eine technische Überprüfung lt. § 16 TKV angeordert. Als ich das Schreiben öffnete, legte TL mir ein Schreiben der technischen Überprüfung lt. § 5 TKV vor und zwei Zertifikate von Elmshorn und Bonn dazu.


§ 5 hat nichts mit der technischen Überprüfung der Verbindungen zu tun, sondern eben nur mit diesen Zertifikaten. Diese Zertifikatskopien bekommt vermutlich jeder, der das Prüfprotokoll beantragt. Es wurde schon einige Male geurteilt, dass das Zertifikat als Nachweis nicht ausreicht.


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch wird dieses Abrechnungssystem nach jährlicher Abrechnungsgenauigkeit geprüft und nicht wie beim § 16TKV das ist eine Einzelffall überprüfung und diese sollte durchgeführt werden wenn ich Einwand erhebe.    Hab ich dieses Richtig verstanden?


Ja. 


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> TL behauptet, diese Prüfung, bekommen ich nur, wenn es gerichtlich zur Sache geht. Aber die technische Überprüfung steht mir doch zu, oder?


Die Dokumentation ist dir vorzulegen, spästestens vor Gericht. Richte dich darauf ein, dass du das Prüfprotokoll vorher nicht bekommst. Vielleicht haben die gar keine technische Überprüfung vornehmen lassen und bluffen nur...... .


			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand jetzt gerade das gleiche Theater am laufen?


Ich warte seit mittlerweile fast zwei Jahren auf den Prüfbericht und den ungekürzten EVN. Und deshalb warten die schon genau so lange auf die Kohle.

Gruß wibu

P.S. Guck mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6443&highlight=


----------



## Qoppa (28 Oktober 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dokumentation ist dir vorzulegen, spästestens vor Gericht. Richte dich darauf ein, dass du das Prüfprotokoll vorher nicht bekommst. Vielleicht haben die gar keine technische Überprüfung vornehmen lassen und bluffen nur......


So wird´s sein. Talkline/Axleute haben bisher auch vor Gericht (-> D&R) noch nie ein ordentliches Prüfprotokoll (nach § 16) vorgelegt. Stattdessen gewundene Argumentation (normalerweise nicht erfolgreich), warum Zertifizierung reichen soll ...


----------



## ichclaudia (28 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

na dann heißt es bei TL abwarten und schauen was als nächstes passiert.

Nun zu dtms Nexnet. Ich habe von denen statt eine Einzelverbindungsnachweis eine Ausschlüssel der Daten zugeschickt bekommen. Ist genauso aufgelistet wie ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Jedoch stört mich das Wort Aufschlüsselung. Ich denke die Schreiben dieses Extra so, da sie keinen Nachweis erbringen können?
Ich habe auf die Kostenlose Hotline von Nexnet angerufen. 3 Versuche  und 2 Mal wurde aufgelegt und 1 Mal abgewürgt. So etwas Freches habe ich noch nie gehört: Zitat " Frau B. worüber unterhalten wir uns hier eigentlich, es ist ein Betrag von 2,53 €" Eben ein Betrag von 2,53 € die ich jedoch bezahlt habe von den offenen 7 € wurd nichts gesagt. Ich fing an zu diskutieren und wollte ihm klar machen, dass das obwohl es ein kleines Sümmchen ist nicht korrekt abgerechnet wurde, immerhin wenn die das bei jedem machen...
Dann bekomme ich zu hören: "Sie haben doch den Einzelverbinungsnachweis der Telekom das reicht, von uns brauchen sie keinen. " oder "Sie haben doch die Auskunft angerufen - oder wie meinen sie ist sonst die Verbinung zustande gekommen?!" Ich: "Sofware Problem, Abrechnungsfehler" Nexnet "Na dann sollten sie besser die 118xx Nr sperren lassen!!!! Eine Technische Überprüfung kann nur die Telekom machen, wenn sie das gemacht haben, dann melden sie sich noch einmal." Aufgelegt
Ich bin sprachlos mit so etas habe ich nicht gerechnet. Nexnet läßt überhaupt nicht mit sich reden. Dabei haben die (denk ich mal so) ein eigenes Abrechnungssystem wie es bei Talkline ist. Naja ich habe immer hin zwei Mails geschickt mit der Aufforderung nach einem EVN und der Überprüfung nach §16. Mal schauen was als nächstes von denen kommt.
Ich werde von mir aus keinen Schritt mehr tun!!!
Nur auf Briefe und sonstiges Antworten.

11814 und 11839 ich kann über diese beiden Nummern nichts herausbekommen (was das für ein Service ist, wie teuer und ob er von Nexnet weitervermietet wird...)
Wer etwas über diese Nummern weiß bitte gebt mir bescheid.

Gruß Ichclaudia


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> 11814 und 11839 ich kann über diese beiden Nummern nichts herausbekommen (was das für ein Service ist, wie teuer und ob er von Nexnet weitervermietet wird...)


ht*p://www.dhd24.com/popup/11814/11814_info.html

konkretes zu 11839 ist nicht leicht zu finden , aber Beschwerden in diversen Foren  z.B hier 
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/1411-1.html

hier eine Übersicht der Auskunftsdienste 
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-09-03_m/


> dtms AG
> Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz
> 11814
> 11821
> ...


Die Nummer scheint schon länger im Gespräch zu sein:
http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=iRCH

( teurer Auskunftsdienst 11839  von: Henne  [2003-01-16 14:56] ) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Über  11814  wird z.B. das hier abgerechnet:

Anzeigentext aus Düsseldorfer Express:



> Hausfrau 46 verh. viel allein ... will ab und zu XXX o.Verpflichtung.
> 118-14 verlang die Hausfrau.



An der linken Seite befindet sich senkrecht ein winziger kaum lesbarer Preishinweis 





> HD€3/Min



Die Zuordnung zum Dienstanbieter erfolgt offensichtlich über die Keywords, vermutlich gibts etliche Untermieter jeder mit eigenem Keyword.


----------



## ichclaudia (28 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

nur weiter so.

Bei der dhd Anzeige siehe linkt vom Captain Picard: wo 11814 mit einer Annonce wirbt  ist zum Beispiel kein Hinweis auf die Kosten. Den link habe ich mir auf Festplatte geholt, vielleicht hilft er mir noch 

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2004)

noch was zum Thema 11814

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/4/0,1872,2133860,00.html

http://www.kleinanzeigen......./index.php?d=kat&v=list&kat=1201


> Biete: Nie wieder 0190-Rechnung
> (Aufgabedatum: 22.09.2004 / Inserate ID: 214)
> 
> Beschreibung:	Ruf die 11814 an und frag nach der Wilden Natalia. Auf deiner Rechnung steht dann ein Auskunftsdienst. Die Wilde Natalia ist Ihr Geld wert. (2,99 €/Min)



http://www.telefontarif.de/forum/x-internet/1604-1.html

das teltarifforum wimmelt vor Beschwerden über 11814 

das hier ist auch recht informativ......
https://nummerx.de/best-Verguetungen.html

http://www.xdial.de/news/Meldung.asp?Id=3253

solange gibts das schon: 25.1.2001 

cp


----------



## ichclaudia (28 Oktober 2004)

Hi,
danke captain. Ich habe fast die gleichen Seiten gefunden die du aufgelistet hast unter Google Suchmaschine. 
Aber mehr findet man einfach nicht über diese Nummer herraus.

Meinste Nexnet bzw dtms zieht wegen 7,76 Euro vor Gericht?
Ich mein währ ja traurig wenn diese das machen. Ich denke die werden mich mit Mahnungen - Inkasso...bombadieren, bis es keine 8 € ist sondern 200 € sind oder so. 
Muffesausen habe ich ja schon, obwohl ich theoretisch nicht zu befürchten habe. Aber die Praxis sieht ja meist ganz anders aus. Na Abwarten.

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## ichclaudia (6 November 2004)

Hallo,

PROBLEM! :help: 

Ich bin gestern sehr erstaunt gewesen   :roll:  :roll:  , habe Post von Talkline erhalten.   :motz:  
Die haben mir die Technische Überprüfung nach §16TKV zukommen lassen. Diese haben die am 26.10.2004 durchgeführt.
Was soll ich denn nun machen? :gruebel:  Hab ich überhaupt noch eine Chanche heil aus der Sache rauszukommen oder bin ich gezwungen nachzugeben und das Geld zu bezahlen? :bigcry:  
Eines Versteh ich nicht. 
Ein Schreiben was am 25.10.04 von TL verfasst wurde, haben die mir nur die Bestätigung geschickt nach §5TKV diesen Brief habe ich habe ich am 27oder28.10 bekommen. 
Daraufhin habe ich mich Telefonisch mit TL in Verbindung gesetzt und diese meinte dann dass die mein Anliegen weiterleiten muss damit ich die Überprüfung nach §16 bekomme. 

Also kann es schlecht möglich sein, das die Prüfung vor meinem Anrufbei TL  :argue:  und einen Tag nach dem Standartbrief von TL erstellt wurde. Kann es zurückdatiert sein?
Was muss denn alles in so einer technischen Überprüfung drinstehen?
#
Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 November 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> bin gestern sehr erstaunt gewesen   :roll:  :roll:  , habe Post von Talkline erhalten.   :motz:
> Die haben mir die Technische Überprüfung nach §16TKV zukommen lassen. Diese haben die am 26.10.2004 durchgeführt.



Talkline kann keine technische Prüfung durchführen, sondern diese lediglich veranlassen. Der Grund liegt hier:



			
				§ 16 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben.


Dein Netzzugang liegt im Normalfall außerhalb des Einflussbereiches von Talkline. Allerdings wären wir Dir dankbar, wenn Du das Schreiben in anonymisierter Form hier einstellen könntest, weil noch niemand hier im Forum ein echtes Prüfprotokoll zu Gesicht bekommen hat.

Wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass Du ein Protokoll einer Prüfung der Abrechnungssysteme nach § 5 TKV erhalten hast.


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

*11814 und 11839*

Ich würde Dir empfehlen einfach mal auf der Seite der RegTP zu suchen (www.regtp.de) vielleicht findest Du so den Zuteilungsnehmer der Nummer und Du kommst damit weiter

AL


----------



## ichclaudia (6 November 2004)

Hi,

ich werde das Schreiben Morgen hier in den Ordner reinsetzten. Gucken ob ich es hin kriege. (kann ich betimmt einfach so hineinkopieren)

Ein Protokoll der Abrechnungssysteme  nach §5 TKV ist zwar auch dabei aber bei dem einen Schreiben steht extra Technische Überprüfung §16TKV

Mal schauen, vielleicht kiege ich es heute noch auf die Reihe.

Danke al.phantom mal schauen was ich auf der Seite für mich nützliches finde

Gruß claudia


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde das Schreiben Morgen hier in den Ordner reinsetzten.



Wo isses denn?


----------



## ichclaudia (16 November 2004)

Hallo,

konnte leider nicht früher Schreiben, musste kurzfristig ins Krankenhaus, bin erst heute wieder da. 

Also ich versuch es mal reinzusetzten.


----------



## ichclaudia (16 November 2004)

Hier setz ich noch zusätzlich das Schreiben von Talkline rein. Das Zertifikat laut §5TKV spar ich mir. 

Schreibt mir was ihr davon haltet..


Gruß Claudia


----------



## ichclaudia (16 November 2004)

hier die Technische Überprüfung


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2004)

Ich würde das "Prüfprotokoll" der RegTP vorlegen, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.


----------



## 118xx (16 November 2004)

Zu dem Protokoll gibts hier ein Urteil:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80402#80402

AMTSGERICHT KREFELD 70 C 541/03 schrieb:



> Soweit im Laufe des Prozesses die technische Prüfung nachgeholt und eine Dokumentation mit Schriftsatz von 22.03.2004 zu den Akten gereicht wurde, so genügt diese nicht den Anforderungen an eine Dokumentation nach § 16 TKV. Es kann dabei dahingestellt bleiben, ob die Durchführung einer technischen Prüfung nach einem derart langen Zeitraum überhaupt noch der vorbezeichneten Vorschrift entspricht, denn jedenfalls läßt das „technische Prüfprotokoll“ nicht erkennen, wer wann was genau überprüft hat. *Allein die Erklärung, es seien "unsere Logfiles über unseren Server und unser Verpreisungssystem überprüft“ und keine abrechnungsrelevanten Fehler festgestellt worden, ist hierfür nicht ausreichend.* Vielmehr wäre eine detailliertere Dokumentation vorzulegen gewesen.


----------



## ichclaudia (16 November 2004)

Hallo,

habe das Protokoll zur RegTP geschickt, mal schauen nach der Stellungnahme. Ob sie dies überhaupt machen?!

Ich wollte mich erkundigen. Talkline weißt ausdrücklich auf deren HP darauf hin das wenn ich Probleme mit Mehrwertdiesnten habe mich direkt an den Betreiber wenden soll.

Zitat von der Talkline HP www.rechnungsinfo.de

"Richten Sie Fragen oder Einwendungen zum Inhalt einer abgerechneten Dienstleistung bitte immer direkt an den Inhaber einer Rufnummer. Dieser ist für den Dienst bzw. die gewählte Servicerufnummer verantwortlich und damit der richtige Ansprechpartner für Sie."

Dieses habe ich auch getan. Jedoch melden die sich nicht so wie ich es erwartet hätte. Jetzt habe ich mal wieder einen Kontakt mit einem Auskunftsanbieter. Also sollte TL doch das Geld nicht eintreiben, oder?
Immer hin schreiben die so etwas nicht umsonst auf Ihre HP.


Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2004)

118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem Protokoll gibts hier ein Urteil:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80402#80402
> 
> ...



Die Auskunft aber nur vorlegen, wenn sie dem oben zitierten Urteil entspricht, sonst auf das Urteil verweisen. Denn Logfiles prüfen ist nicht die technische Anlage. Diese ist vermutlich eh nur durch die T-Com zu prüfen, da es ihre Leitungen sind.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

Was mich wundert: *Jeder* Amtsrichter weiß haarscharf, dass die vorgelegten Unterlagen *nicht* den Anforderungen des § 16 genügen, *kein* Amtsrichter hat meines Wissens mal geäußert was denn nun ausreichend wäre.

Allgemein gefragt: Wo ist präzise definiert, worin der Nachweis nach § 16 bestehen soll und wer welche Nachweise erbringen muss (teilnehmernetzbetreiber / Verbindungsnetzbetreiber).

Es ist doch weder für Anbieter noch für Kunden zumutbar, ein solches Roulette zu spielen, oder?


----------



## Rex Cramer (17 November 2004)

§ 16 Abs. 3 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben.



Das ist doch bereits eine recht deutliche Aussage. Das Papier von Talkline spricht amüsanterweise von einer technischen Prüfung nach "§ 16 *Abs. 1* TKV". Der Aal, der sich windet...



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auskunft aber nur vorlegen, wenn sie dem oben zitierten Urteil entspricht, sonst auf das Urteil verweisen. Denn Logfiles prüfen ist nicht die technische Anlage. Diese ist vermutlich eh nur durch die T-Com zu prüfen, da es ihre Leitungen sind.


Zumindest ist auch dieser Teil nachzuweisen. Mit einem Richter, der mir ein "Ich hatte ja entschieden..." an den Kopf wirft, muss ich ja leben. Aber eine Partei, die ihren selbst erzeugten Schriftverkehr (*Wir* haben zu ... *unsere* Logfiles über *unsere*...) zum Beweismittel erheben will? Na, ich weiß ja nicht. Demnächst basteln die sich noch ihre ISO-Zertifikate selbst.


----------



## 118xx (17 November 2004)

> *Jeder* Amtsrichter weiß haarscharf, dass die vorgelegten Unterlagen nicht den Anforderungen des § 16 genügen



Erstmal ist es ja so, dass in den weitaus meisten Prozessen gar nix vorgelegt wird was ner Doku ähnlich sieht. 
Gar keine Dokumentation ist jedenfalls auch keine i.S.v. §16TKV.
Auch ein Zettel mit der Überschrift "Doku nach §16" "alles geprüft herzlichen Glückwunsch keine Fehler" dokumentiert nix.
Wer die Pflicht zu erfüllen hat (Teilnehmer oder Verbindungsnetzbetreiber) ist auch klar, nämlich der der die Kohle haben will.



> *kein* Amtsrichter hat meines Wissens mal geäußert was denn nun ausreichend wäre.



Die 4-5 seitige Doku der DTAG reicht z.B. Gerichten regelmässig aus.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2004)

Der Hinweis von Rex Cramer ist richtig:

Das vorgelegte Papier bezieht sich nur auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis nach § 16 *Abs. 1* TKV und ist kein Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 *Abs. 3* TKV. Das hatte ich übersehen, Asche auf mein Haupt.  :rotfl:


----------



## ichclaudia (17 November 2004)

Jurist,

dann müsste ich eigentlich eine Technische Überprüfung laut §16 TKV Abs.3 fordern. Vielleicht war den das zu Allgemein, immerhin habe ich ja nur eine technische Überprüfung laut §16TKV gefordert.

Soll die nun einfach ignoerieren und warten bis was kommt oder soll ich denen ein Antwortschreiben basteln?


----------



## Rex Cramer (17 November 2004)

Wobei es ja immer noch keine Dokumentation ist, weil die ja die einzelnen Schritte der Prüfung *dokumentieren* sollte. Da nützt es sicherlich auch nichts, wenn plötzlich neben dem "Teamleiter Billing" und dem "Fachbereichsleiter Production" die "Servicefachkraft Cleaning" den Wisch unterschreibt. Was macht eigentlich der Fachbereich Production in dieser ominösen Firma?


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Jurist,
> 
> dann müsste ich eigentlich eine Technische Überprüfung laut §16 TKV Abs.3 fordern. Vielleicht war den das zu Allgemein, immerhin habe ich ja nur eine technische Überprüfung laut §16TKV gefordert.
> 
> Soll die nun einfach ignoerieren und warten bis was kommt oder soll ich denen ein Antwortschreiben basteln?



Kurze Anforderung nach § 16 Abs. 3 TKV.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

Ja was sollen sie denn sonst machen, wenn nirgendwo definiert ist, was denn nun eine solche Prüfung ausmachen soll?


----------



## ichclaudia (17 November 2004)

Hat überhaupt schon einmal jemand so ein technische Überprüfung gesehen? Diese überprüfung soll ja bis zum Hausanschluß gehen, stimmts?
Kann das die Talkline überhaupt überprüfen oder nur die Telekom, immerhin bin ich Kunde der Telekom.

Steht mir eigentlich auch die Information von TL oder zb 1,2,3 Multimedia, Q1 (Inhaber der Aukunftnr.) zu wo diese Firmen Ihre Werbung für die Nummern schalten?

Denn bei 11891 z.b kann ich im Netz nichts finden, also müssten die Ihr Werbung anders Schalten. Würd mich interessieren wo 

Naja, ich muss dann mal wieder nach Hause.

Gruß ichclaudia


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2004)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Hat überhaupt schon einmal jemand so ein technische Überprüfung gesehen? Diese überprüfung soll ja bis zum Hausanschluß gehen, stimmts?
> Kann das die Talkline überhaupt überprüfen oder nur die Telekom, immerhin bin ich Kunde der Telekom.



Genau da liegt das Problem. Diese Prüfung kann Talkline nicht selbst vornehmen und sie übersteigt wahrscheinlich meist den Wert der Forderung.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

*dtms*

Genau das behauptet dtms auch immer, außerdem wüssten sie nicht, in welcher Weise (Internet, Telefon) der "Kunde" das Netz genutzt hat. Ist aber nachweisbar, dass sie noch in 2004 (!) 0190- Dialer verwendet haben. Vielleicht liegt der Fall hier ja ebenso.


----------



## ichclaudia (25 November 2004)

dtms, weigert sich eh bei allem, übers telefon legen die einfach auf und per Post, da dauert es ewigkeiten. Die sind einfach nur rücksichtsvoll. mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## wibu (26 November 2004)

Mach dir nicht so viel Arbeit mit dtms. Du hast alle Nachweise angefordert und damit deine Pflicht und Schuldigkeit getan. Tu dir Ruhe an und warte deren Reaktion erst einmal ab. 

Gruß wibu


----------

